# Over lijken wandelen/in de grond duwen



## CarlitosMS

Hallo iedereen:
Ik zou graag de betekenis weten van deze twee uitdrukkingen die in dit sarcastisch/ironisch en platvloers liedje verschijnen.

Hier is de context:
Ik ben baas op een bedrijf en daar heerst een goede geest
Mijn mensen hebben schrik van mij, ze noemen me het beest
Ik wandel over lijken, ik duw iedereen in de grond
Want _business is business_, aan de rest vijg ik m'n kont
('s Zondags in de kerk, Katastroof - 1981)

Met vriendelijke groeten
Carlos M.S.


----------



## eno2

*over lijken gaan*. (=doordouwen zonder oog voor ethiek of moraal.)

Geen scrupules kennen in het bereiken van wat men wil, tot op het punt van bereid te zijn dodelijke slachtoffers te maken​


----------



## CarlitosMS

Bedankt, maar ik begrijp niet eigenlijk wat "iedereen in de grond duwen" betekent. Is de zin fout gebouwd?

Mvg
Carlos M.S.


----------



## eno2

Nee. 
Nooit iets in de grond geduwd? 
Al die dingen zijn metaforisch. 
Er schiet niet veel over van mensen als je ze in de grond duwt. 




> Dat is iemand in de grond duwen, iemand kapot maken en niet iets positief. Txiki, op die laatste idiote opmerking ga ik niet reageren.


  (uit een forum gesprek)

Psychisch kapot maken, maken dat ze geen leven meer hebben, etc...

<iemand in de grond duwen> is niet ongewoon (in Vlaanderen) maar zeker niet zo frequent als <<over lijken gaan> denk ik.


----------



## Guillaume888

eno2 said:


> Nee.
> 
> <iemand in de grond duwen> is niet ongewoon (in Vlaanderen) maar zeker niet zo frequent als <<over lijken gaan> denk ik.



Is dat het Vlaamse equivalent van _iemand de grond in boren? _


----------



## eno2

Boren is correct Nederlands natuurlijk....zou ik ook gebruiken. 
Duwen en stampen daarentegen....lijkt Vlaamse verbastering.


----------

